# UpDate from 48 hour fly fisherman



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok so I took your advice and went down to local lake and waded in about knee to thigh deep and started casting with a little bitty something for brim. Practice casting on water is wayyy different than in back yard, the line sticking to the water when you lift it is wayyy different than off grass. I could not seem to lay out more than about 30-40 feet of line then the backcast would start kissing the water too much. It took about 15 min and I ate one large slice of humble pie and packed it up. I'll be back though)


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Try throwing your backcast up high in the air instead of back. You will be surprised how high you can cast over rear obstructions without getting hung up.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Deeper you get harder it will be. Casting waist deep can be a pain if you're after distance.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Try Casting from a pier. I like to use the pier at the Avalon Boat Ramp to practice.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

60hertz said:


> Try Casting from a pier. I like to use the pier at the Avalon Boat Ramp to practice.


X2 :yes: I'm lucky enough to have a dock and it is a great place to hone that cast!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

60hertz said:


> Try Casting from a pier. I like to use the pier at the Avalon Boat Ramp to practice.


X2 :yes:. I'm lucky enough to have a dock and it is a great place to hone that cast!

Is it possible to delete a dup?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

TFO LEFTY KREH "OFFICE ROD"
Item # HS100	$49.95

NEW! TFO LEFTY KREH "OFFICE ROD" - The first yarn-type practice rod that really feels like you're casting a fly rod! You can make virtually any cast with the OFFICE ROD that you can make with a fly rod, including standard overhead and roll casts, spey casts like the circle-T and snap-T, you name it. This rod will even make these casts on a slick floor if you like, the only yarn-type rod that we know of that will do that. The OFFICE ROD breaks down into 3-pieces (21.5-inches long), easily packs in luggage or carry it right on the plane (fits easily in overhead) on your next business trip. Practice your casting in hotel rooms, home or office. If you're just learning to fly fish this is the ideal practice tool. If you already know how to fly cast, this is an outstanding tool for refining your technique and learning new casts to make you a more complete fly fisher. Instructional Flash-Draive included.

I I


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Kayak*



wtbfishin said:


> Deeper you get harder it will be. Casting waist deep can be a pain if you're after distance.


I plan to fish from my Kayak or maybe use Kayak to get to flats then get out and wade or combo of both. I have not tried sitting in yak and casting yet. I am setting up some Hobie Side kicks so I can stand up in Yak if I want. I think I did two things wrong for sure, didn't start to pick up line off water with rod tip all the way down and didn't aim back cast up high enough. I'm sure there were plenty more mistakes but I'm just not aware of them all yet. thanks for the tips


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Just go and sit down on the ground and cast that'll give you an idea what that is like. I have a yak, it's all doable if you work at it.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dont worry so much about the distance. Practice on your timing and letting the rod load on the back cast. When you feel it load start your forward cast.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think you're doing everything you can do to master this hobby.
just take everybody's advice and try it. you'll be surprised how much advice can help. pretty soon you'll be casting 50 feet or more. and catching fish to clean. yuck. hang in there:thumbup:

jack


----------

